# dunhill pipes



## bolio (Sep 19, 2007)

with regards to the current production pipes from dunhill.

please tell me your HONEST opinion about them. if your elitist about them, then so be it, if your really hate em, bash em, yadda yadda. i just need a REALLY HONEST opinion about them.

thanks a lot! :chk


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

bolio said:


> with regards to the current production pipes from dunhill.
> 
> please tell me your HONEST opinion about them. if your elitist about them, then so be it, if your really hate em, bash em, yadda yadda. i just need a REALLY HONEST opinion about them.
> 
> thanks a lot! :chk


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=117845

There has been alot said about Dunhill pipes on these boards. That's just one example. Use the search feature please


----------



## bolio (Sep 19, 2007)

oh! im sorry about that. my bad.

just got a little excited, if you know what i mean.

really sorry. thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

An opinion is just that....an opinion. You will get answers from "both sides of the fence" on this topic. I have two Dunhills, used to have around 10-12.
I find they are "ok", and that there are many other pipes that IMHO are superior for the same amount of money.

What I never really understood about Dunhills is the graining. Even on their most expensive pipes (DR Series), the graining is "just ok". I have rarely seen a Dunhill with "stunning grain".....even in pipes costing big $$$$.
It seems that you pay a lot for mediocre graining with Dunhills.

But if you lust for a classic English pipe and Dunhills are in your sight, nothing else will satisfy.

I am partial to the Root Briar series, and have a tapered "pear" from 1986 that I use for a flake pipe. It is a good smoker.

Hope this helps!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yep, we've had a good number of 'em, here's a search result (already did the search for you :tu).

i can't make an experienced comment, as i've never smoked one.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

just bought one should be here today I fear its going to be to big (group 5) so you may be seeing it for sale. dunhills remind me of john deere tractors. You pay a whole lot, everbody wants them, and they do the same things that the competitors do but those cost 50% less. 

With that said I still bought one and want more (at least now ) they seem to hold there resale better (correct me if im wrong) maybe thats just the older pipes. 

Best thing to do is buy one and find out !

Joe


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

"...please God, look over me, see that I make it to heaven without ever having bought a Dunhill, perhaps then you can forgive me for having wasted half my sad life smoking a pipe...Amen".

I'm sorry (for taking his name in vain) but to explain, whether they're brilliant, bought on ebay for $40, smoke the best or look classic, ...they're like a BMW...they're SO NOT COOL. Neither is Gucci, Armhani or any of those ridiculous $10,000 watches.

This reminds me, I had a girlfriend once who had a school pal who was a Dunhill. I don't like to drop names! She dumped me for a professional football player. I guess I have a chip on the shoulder about the Dunhill set. While I'm at it, it's not just the Dunhills, I worked for the Slazenger (golf tennis mogals) family once as a House Manager on their country estate, they were a bunch of sad ****er's too.

Ah...that feels better!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the non-conformist rebel that we love, dubinthedam.
:r

have you ever watched Dennis Leary, Pearse?
and for while you drink your coffee.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Bruce said:


> What I never really understood about Dunhills is the graining. Even on their most expensive pipes (DR Series), the graining is "just ok". I have rarely seen a Dunhill with "stunning grain".....even in pipes costing big $$$$.


Bruce pretty much summed it up for me, at least these are my observations as well. Add to that the fact that in MY eye, their styling...something "bloaty" about it...just never seems to catch my eye. Now throw in the price and I just don't see myself pursuing one.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

mine just came today, all the goodies with it. box sock etc. 

estate pipe looks new, need to hit the stem with a buffer, sterlize it. pics to come .

Very happy! even though Im not cool anymore now :r


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

IHT said:


> the non-conformist rebel that we love, dubinthedam.
> :r
> 
> have you ever watched Dennis Leary, Pearse?
> and for while you drink your coffee.


I never knew the non-conformist rebel in me came across so vividly on a web post...go figure....the similarities between me and Dennis Leary is both comforting and scary at the same time....just watched the 'coffee' video, oh boy..I'm SO with him. Must do a video blog on him. Oh yeah,...Dunhill still sucks! Now the non-conformist in me says I HAVE to buy one..."the horror...the horror"


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I love these discussions....almost as good as politics. 

One thing I have found is we get alot of opinions from people who have never owned a Dunhill, or maybe just one. IMO you cant make a decision on a whole brand by one pipe and a bunch of opinion. I really like what Bruce said. Very good pipes, but nothing jaw dropping.
Also what Dubin said, BWM...not soo cool. But in the same thought, how long had BMW been around and what standard does it have? If sales werent good, a product would drop off tha planet.

As for new production, it has been unanimously agreed upon that the new ones cannot hold a candle to the older ones. Makes one wonder if the "solid ressale value" of past pipes will still be prominent when the new ones get aged.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I love these discussions....almost as good as politics.
> 
> One thing I have found is we get alot of opinions from people who have never owned a Dunhill, or maybe just one. IMO you cant make a decision on a whole brand by one pipe and a bunch of opinion. I really like what Bruce said. Very good pipes, but nothing jaw dropping.
> Also what Dubin said, BWM...not soo cool. But in the same thought, how long had BMW been around and what standard does it have? If sales werent good, a product would drop off tha planet.
> ...


Hear, Hear...

Cool BMW's










Uncool BMW's










Ditto on the Dunhill pipes, some are cooler than others, I just hate the HYPE. I just don't know, how much is hype and how much is the smokabilty, the the reason that they sell like hotcakes on Ebay..me thinks a bit of both.


----------



## bolio (Sep 19, 2007)

how bout your comments on the dunhill 'mammoth' and 'thames oak'?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

bolio said:


> how bout your comments on the dunhill 'mammoth' and 'thames oak'?


I got the Mammoth edition pipe for my birthday two years ago. It's a beautiful piece, and the presentation is top notch. The box is nice, comes with a certificate of authenticity, and the tamper is very cool (also some mastodon ivory). I've actually never smoked it though, I just display it :r


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

Yyyeeeaahhhh, I'm gonna have to go ahead and disagree with you there...

BMW's are effing amazing, at least the ones that I've driven. (A wealthy relative's owned the 3 series and currently the 5 series). Are they overpriced? Hell yes. Are they an extraordinarily comfortable and luxurious car? Hell yes. Do they live up the the hype? In my opinion, Hell yes. 

Now, about dunhill's? I don't know, but I sure do like the way the 3108's and 4108's look!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

dls said:


> Yyyeeeaahhhh, I'm gonna have to go ahead and disagree with you there...
> 
> BMW's are effing amazing, at least the ones that I've driven. (A wealthy relative's owned the 3 series and currently the 5 series). Are they overpriced? Hell yes. Are they an extraordinarily comfortable and luxurious car? Hell yes. Do they live up the the hype? In my opinion, Hell yes.
> 
> Now, about dunhill's? I don't know, but I sure do like the way the 3108's and 4108's look!


My brother has a chauffeur company, these days he only buy 5 series, no more Merc's, the quality just isn't there, I know a few friends who only buy top range BMW's, not because they like to pose, but because they like to drive and drive a lot for business...I think they're great cars...just not cool, at all!...IMO. I think the same of SUV's, they might look great but it's driving around with a sign over your head saying "I'm a complete jerk".
That's just me, don't take offence, I'm a jerk to...but I probably won't buy a Dunhill pipe for the same reasons.


----------



## bolio (Sep 19, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> I got the Mammoth edition pipe for my birthday two years ago. It's a beautiful piece, and the presentation is top notch. The box is nice, comes with a certificate of authenticity, and the tamper is very cool (also some mastodon ivory). I've actually never smoked it though, I just display it :r


i honestly envy you. im so green right now.


----------

